# Bowtech General cam lean?



## bowtechbob3523 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got a General with upgraded limbs. 70# 28"dL limdriver rest 375 grain arrows

I'm new to the problem of cam lean. I can visually see that the bottom cam is not straight when the bow is at brace. I can also see that the limbs are not resting at the same angle. I don't have any pics to post at the moment.

Can anyone tell me a little bit about cam lean the cause, the effect, the cure. I don't really see that this issue is causing too much trouble because the bow is a tack driver in my opinion. I just want to be sure the bow is not dangerous to shoot, and I want to make sure that I am not causing more damage to the bow. 

'preciate the help:beer:


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

something sure isn't right if your limbs are at diferent angles at rest. Take it to your Bowtech dealer!


----------



## dmcrash (Nov 20, 2008)

i have a 08 general also noticed my bottom cam has a little lean to it also still a tack driver though anybody now what the fix is for this


----------



## bowtechbob3523 (Oct 14, 2008)

ttt won't be able to get to my dealer for a good while


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

Cam lean with Bowtech and all binarys is just something you will have to deal with. You can work on them a bit, but you will still have it.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Blue Tick said:


> Cam lean with Bowtech and all binarys is just something you will have to deal with. You can work on them a bit, but you will still have it.


The center trac binaries have almost no cam lean. If you just had your limbs
replaced your dealer could have put them on wrong. The left and right
limbs have different deflection numbers. If they are not put on the correct
side it will cause cam lean.


----------



## dmcrash (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for the info will try swaping the limbs


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

highwaynorth said:


> The center trac binaries have almost no cam lean. If you just had your limbs
> replaced your dealer could have put them on wrong. The left and right
> limbs have different deflection numbers. If they are not put on the correct
> side it will cause cam lean.


Strange....My General, Admiral and Captain are center trac binaries and all 3 have cam lean and others I've seen. Guess mine must be wrong. :zip:


----------



## bowtechbob3523 (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anybody know what the numbers on the limbs are suposed to be? I did notice that one side has a 277 i think and the other has like 320 or someting. Which ones go where?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Blue Tick said:


> Strange....My General, Admiral and Captain are center trac binaries and all 3 have cam lean and others I've seen. Guess mine must be wrong. :zip:


I have an 08 guardian and my cams are straight.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowtechbob3523 said:


> Does anybody know what the numbers on the limbs are suposed to be? I did notice that one side has a 277 i think and the other has like 320 or someting. Which ones go where?


Try putting the higher deflection number on the side your cam is leaning
towards.


----------



## bowtechbob3523 (Oct 14, 2008)

highwaynorth said:


> Try putting the higher deflection number on the side your cam is leaning
> towards.


Wouldn't I want the higher deflection on the opposite side of the lean?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowtechbob3523 said:


> Wouldn't I want the higher deflection on the opposite side of the lean?


If the top of your cam is leaning to the left, the limb on the left side needs
to be stiffer to stop it from leaning.


----------

